# Confused Newbie!!



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi everyone! my name is Keisha and Im new to specktra! Im having the hardest time figuring things out though, like the forums and levels of membership  I just left my job as a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder to become a flight attendant but ill always be a makeup junkie lol! If anyone can give me some tips on using the site I would greatly appreciate!!! thanks!!!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Keisha Campbell said:


> Hi everyone! my name is Keisha and Im new to specktra! Im having the hardest time figuring things out though, like the forums and levels of membership  I just left my job as a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder to become a flight attendant but ill always be a makeup junkie lol! If anyone can give me some tips on using the site I would greatly appreciate!!! thanks!!!


  Im new too!!! Trying to find my way around.. Nice to meet you!! x


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi there! I'm Marcela, I would suggest searching for topics u are interested in, and joining the forums. My favorite are the sephora, and teambuyitall forums!

  Welcome to the specktra!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Keisha Campbell said:


> Hi everyone! my name is Keisha and Im new to specktra! Im having the hardest time figuring things out though, like the forums and levels of membership  I just left my job as a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder to become a flight attendant but ill always be a makeup junkie lol! If anyone can give me some tips on using the site I would greatly appreciate!!! thanks!!!


  Welcome and yay for being a flight attendant. It looks like an exciting job in a way, even though I know it is difficult and has long hours. I used to want to be one myself but I discovered I do not have the temperament to deal with the public lol.  What are you trying to learn about navigating this site? We can try to help.


----------



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!! Ill be sure to check those out


----------



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> What are you trying to learn about navigating this site? We can try to help.


  Ok well i just learned how to reply to someone properly lol but i played with the site a little last night. So now I know about the forums and I found a post about the memberships. I believe I have to post a certain amount of times before Im able to see some of the forums? but if you have any of your favorite tips that would be nice!! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Keisha Campbell said:


> Ok well i just learned how to reply to someone properly lol but i played with the site a little last night. So now I know about the forums and I found a post about the memberships. I believe I have to post a certain amount of times before Im able to see some of the forums? but if you have any of your favorite tips that would be nice!! Thanks for the help!!


 You do have to have a certain number of posts combined with a certain number of days active, I think, to see certain forums.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome ladies! I do believe there is a welcome to the forum section that might be of help. I'll try to link it.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's an FAQ might help.  http://www.specktra.net/f/190/specktra-faq


----------



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks!!! You guys are awesome!! I'm getting the hang of it now!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello, Keisha!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome, Keisha!


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a newbie too!  Pleased to meet you!


----------

